# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Δεν τρώνε πελετς με τίποτα....

## kaveiros

Θέλω τη γνώμη σας για τα πελετς. Είναι η τρίτη φορά που δοκιμάζω, τα προηγούμενα 2 κουτιά τα πέταξα, ούτε τα ακουμπούσαν τα πελετς. Και τα 3 versele laga. Tα προηγούμενα ήταν με γεύσεις φρούτων, αυτά που παράγγειλα και μου ήρθαν προχτες είναι η κλασσική γεύση. Βάζω και στα ρινγκνεκ και στα κοκατιλ, αλλά δεν ακουμπάνε. Είχα δοκιμάσει να ρίξω λίγο χυμό πορτοκάλι μέσα όπως μου πρότεινε κάποιος αλλά και πάλι τίποτα. Βάζω στο κάθε πουλί την τροφή με σπόρους, και σε δεύτερο μπολάκι τα πέλετς. Μέσα στα πέλετς βάζω και 1-2 σταφίδες και από 2 φυστίκια αράπικα που αρέσουν σε όλα, για να προσελκύσω την προσοχή τους. Άδικα όμως. Σήμερα δοκίμασα να μειώσω την ποσότητα σπόρων, επίσης δεν έβαλα φρούτο, έβαλα σε όλα από 1 μικρό κομμάτι μαρουλιού. Και πάλι πελετς δεν έφαγαν...Καμιά ιδέα? Να αφαιρέσω τους σπόρους εντελώς και να τους βάλω μόνο πελετς αύριο?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δοκίμασα τα πάντα και δεν κατάφερα τίποτα.Μέχρι και αυτό που λες να αφαιρέσεις τους σπόρους και να βάλεις μόνο κροκέτες.Τώρα δεν αγχόνομαι απλά προσθέτω στους σπόρους και κροκέτες και τρώει καν δυο την ημέρα.Αφού τρώνε τόσα φρούτα και γενικά φρέσκα τι σκας που δεν τρώνε κροκέτες;

----------


## kaveiros

Τα συγκεκριμένα πελετς έχουν και άνθη μέσα Κωσταντίνε και απ ότι διαβάζω είναι το ιδανικό φαγητό αλλά αφού δε το θέλουν...τι να κάνω. Με το ζόρι δε γίνεται. Θα δοκιμάσω να τα βάλω ανακατεμένα με την άλλη τροφή να δω μπας και...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Τα συγκεκριμένα πελετς έχουν και άνθη μέσα Κωσταντίνε και απ ότι διαβάζω είναι το ιδανικό φαγητό αλλά αφού δε το θέλουν...τι να κάνω. Με το ζόρι δε γίνεται. Θα δοκιμάσω να τα βάλω ανακατεμένα με την άλλη τροφή να δω μπας και...


Τα γνωρίζω τα είχα πάρει και εγώ.

----------


## kaveiros

Σαν κάτι να έγινε...μόλις τώρα τελείωσα τα τα ταϊσματα-καθαριότητες κτλ. Έβαλα σε κάθε μπολάκι σπόρους λίγο λιγότερο απ ότι βάζω συνήθως, έβαλα από μια γεμάτη κουτάλια πέλετς, 2 σταφιδούλες μικρές, το αμύγδαλο τους και 1 κουταλιά από κάτι που δεν εχω ξαναδοκιμάσει. Βότανα τριμμένα... Η Αγγελική νομίζω ότι ενθουσιάστηκε με τα βότανα, έχει πέσει με τα μούτρα, ο Ρίκος ψάχνει μέσα στο "κοκτεηλ" τους αγαπημένους σπόρους του αλλά τον είδα να κρατάει στο στόμα ένα πελετ :Happy:  Στα κοκατιλ τώρα θα βάλω...ελπίζω να δοκιμάσουν και αυτά.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Να τα ανακατέψεις με την αγαπημένη τους τροφή αν και δύσκολο το κόβω να τα μπερδέψεις ...
Έχεις δοκιμάσει να τους τα ταϊσεις με το χέρι ; Εμένα τα κοκατίλ μου έτσι τα πρωτοδοκίμασαν και μέτα τα τσάκιζαν .
Τ ρίνκνεκ είναι δύσκολο να τα κάνεις να δοκιμάσουν κάτι που δεν θέλουν αλλά με προσπάθεια και υπομονή θα τα καταφέρεις .

----------


## Leonidas

kaveiro μπορεις να ανεβασεις φωτο της συσκευασιας η του πελλετ..

----------


## kaveiros

Λεωνίδα σου στέλνω pm να δεις ποια είναι

----------


## katerina1979

Βρήκα αυτό στο internet: 

http://www.mit.edu/~rei/Birds-pellets.txt

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστή μέθοδος και δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει. Μπορούν να μας πουν οι πιο έμπειροι.

----------


## jk21

εκ των κανονισμων φωτο του προιοντος μονο επιτρεπεται .οχι λινκ της ιστοσελιδας που το εμπορευεται .μπορει λοιπον (εφοσον θελει ο ανδρεας φυσικα ) να μπει και φωτο

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ευχαριστούμε δεν ήξερα ότι στο ΜΙΤ( Massachusetts Institute of Technology) θα μπορούσα να βρω άρθρο για κροκέτες πουλιών.

----------


## katerina1979

> Ευχαριστούμε δεν ήξερα ότι στο ΜΙΤ( Massachusetts Institute of Technology) θα μπορούσα να βρω άρθρο για κροκέτες πουλιών.


Τυχαία το βρήκα ψάχνοντας στο google πώς να κάνουμε τα πουλάκια να τρώνε pellets, λαχανικά και φρούτα.

----------


## parrotfeathers

Δοκιμασε αν θελεις να βαλεις πελετς σε ενα δοχειο πιο ψηλα μεσα στο κλουβι απο το δοχειο των σπορων. Αφησε τα εκει μεχρι να τα δοκιμασουν, μπορει να παρει πολλες μερες αλλα στο τελος θα δοκιμασουν. Αλλος τροπος ειναι να δεις ακριβως την ποσοτητα που τρωνε ημερησιως απο σπορους και να αντικαταστησεις το 10% αυτης με πελετς. Εγω αρχικα αυτη τη μεθοδο εφαρμοσα και σταδιακα αυξανεις την αναλογια απο τα πελετς. Οχι σε μια εβδομαδα ομως να τα στρεσσαρεις. Στη συνεχεια επειδη ταιζω, εδω και 2 χρονια περιπου, στον παπαγαλο μου τα Harisson's που ειναι βιολογικα και χωρις χρωματα ή αλλα προσθετα, εφαρμοσα τον πρωτο τροπο που εγραψα πιο πανω και πετυχε κι αυτος. Γενικα οι παπαγαλοι θελουν λιγο καιρο για να αλλαξουν συνηθειες. Δωσε τους το χρονο που θελουν. Τα φρεσκα λαχανικα και φρουτα καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν διαθεσιμα καθε μερα ποσο μαλλον αφου τα πουλια σου τα τρωνε. Αν τρωνε λαχανικα πλουσια σε βιταμινες οπως μπροκολο, σπανακι κ.α. κι οχι απλα λιγο μαρουλι ή αγγουρι που δεν ειναι το ιδιο "πλουσια" οπως καποια αλλα, μην ανησυχεις τοσο πολυ για την διατροφη.

----------


## maraki23

ποιας εταιριας ειναι ta Harisson's?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Της Harisson's

----------


## parrotfeathers

> ποιας εταιριας ειναι ta Harisson's?


http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/

εγω παραγγελνω απο ευρωπαικο site (απο Αγγλια μου ερχονται) ************

----------


## maraki23

οκ ευχαριστω!!εδω δεν μπορω να τις βρω?γιατι δυσκολο να παραγγειλω απο εξωτερικο

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> οκ ευχαριστω!!εδω δεν μπορω να τις βρω?γιατι δυσκολο να παραγγειλω απο εξωτερικο


Σου στέλνω πμ απο on line κατάστημα που υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα να παραγγείλεις.

----------


## parrotfeathers

> σου στέλνω πμ απο on line κατάστημα που υπάρχει στην ελλάδα να παραγγείλεις.


θελω κι εγω το. PM.  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Στο στέλνω Ανέστη.

----------


## galimana

Εγώ στον Ruby χρησιμοποίησα τον παρακάτω τρόπο! 
http://www.quakerparrots.com/forum/i...showtopic=1366

Πήρε 5-6 εβδομάδες αλλά τώρα τρώει σαν βασική τροφή μόνο πέλλετς! Του δίνω τα G14 της Versele Laga! Έχω ακούσει ότι τα Harrison είναι πολύ καλά! Μπορώ να έχω κι εγώ σας παρακαλώ το link για το online shop? Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σου έστειλα πμ.

----------


## kaveiros

Κωστα οι δικες μου οι κονουρες τρωνε τα παντα βασικα , τσιμπολογουν και τα πελετς, τρωνε απο λιγα καθε μερα. Ο ρικος και τα κοκατιλ δεν...Θα δοκιμασω να παραγγειλω την τροφη που αναφερατε μπας και...

----------


## mariakappa

> σου έστειλα πμ.


καλε στειλτο και σε μενα:d

----------


## Dream Syndicate

έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη σελίδα του και τώρα είδα ότι έχει κατέβει.

----------


## parrotfeathers

Μολις ειδα το σαιτ το ελληνικο με τα χαρισονς και δεν εχει ολη τη γκαμα. Εχει μονο την High Potency formula και το Mash. Η πρωτη οπως λεει στις οδηγιες ειναι για πουλια σε κατασταση "στρες" ή για αλλαγη τροφης απο σπορους. (που θεωρει η εταιρεια οτι δεν ειναι σε καλη κατασταση υγιας-πραγμα που προσωπικα διαφωνω). Επισης το επισημο σαιτ της εταιρειας αν θυμαμα καλα προτεινει τα συγκεκριμενα πελετς για ενα 6 μηνο και μετα πηγαινεις σε μια απο τις τροφες "συντηρησης" της οποιες το ελληνικο σαιτ δεν εχει.

Εγω χρησιμοποιω αυτα με τη γευση πιπεριας  καθοτι αυτα θελει ο κυριος και τα πεταει εξω τα σκετα. Ειδα ομως πως και η τιμη τους ειναι λιγο τσιμπημενη. Μια η αλλη ερχεται με τα μεταφορικα απο Αγγλια.

----------


## kaveiros

Εχουμε δοκιμάσει 3 μάρκες πελετς ως τώρα...και απο εξωτερικό και απο εσωτερικό αλλά δεν :Happy:  Κανένα πουλί μου δεν τα τρώει και η μονη λυση που βλέπω να καταληγουν πολλοί και στο φόρουμ και σε ξένες σελίδες που βλέπω, είναι η αφαίρεση άλλων τροφών ωστε το πουλι αν πεινασει θέλει δε θέλει να φάει πέλετς. Αποφάσισα να μη κάνω κάτι τέτοιο σε καμία περίπτωση. Επίσης ψάχνοντας λίγο παραπάνω το θέμα των σπόρων αλλά και των ηλιόσπορων, διακρίνω μια υπερβολή απ τους γιατρούς ως προς την χρήση τους. Άνθρωποι που εκτρέφουν παπαγάλους δεκαετίες, λένε ότι οι ηλιόσποροι κάνουν κακό αν η διατροφή του πουλιού αποτελείται μόνο από αυτό. Επίσης σημασία έχει και το πόσο κινείται το πουλί, ποσο απ το λιπος που καταναλώνει καίει, αν εχει κομμενα φτερα, ακομα και σε τι κλιματικες συνθηκες ζει. Και κάτι ακόμα μου κανει εντυπωση. Γνωστες εταιρειες βγαζουν π.χ πελετς που θεωρουνται πολυ καλα...και κοστιζουν π.χ 7 ευρώ. Και βγαζουν και μια τροφη premium η οποία κοστιζει....10 ευρώ. Στην premium μέσα έχει ηλιόσπουρους...εγώ τι να υποθέσω τώρα?  :Happy:  Συνειδητοποιώ λοιπόν μια μεγάλη υπερβολή στο θέμα των πέλετς πολλα απ το οποία μάλιστα στη σύσταση τους έχουν και σπόρους και ηλιόσπορους. Και εχω και μια απορια να εκφρασω... ::  Οι πτηνιατροι που συστηνουν ως βασικη διατροφη πελετς...για ποιο λογο το κανουν? Π.χ για τα ρινγκνεκ... υπάρχουν δεκάδες φυσικές τροφές που υπαρχουν και στο φυσικό τους περιβάλλον και τα δικά μου τις τροφές αυτές τις τρώνε...Ποσο πιο υγιεινά μπορεί να είναι τα πέλετς? Επίσης...στο εξωτερικο βλέπω περιπτώσεις πτηνιατρων που προτεινουν πελετς σε ποσοστο 25% της διατροφης το πολύ. Στην Ελλάδα απο άλλα μέλη βλέπω οτι οι πτηνιατροι τους προτεινουν 60 και 70%....Αυτο μου γεννά ακόμα μεγαλύτερες απορίες και υποψίες... ::

----------


## Leonidas

νομιζουν οτι οι παπαγαλοι ειναι σκυλοι και τρωνε κροκετες...προσωπικα..εχουν περασει κοκατιλ μπατζι και ρινκνεκ απο τα χερια μου και ποτε δεν τα θελησαν..οσο για τους ηλιοσπορους για τα οικοσιτα ειναι και πρεπει να ειναι η βασικη τους τροφη..και πρεπει να συνδιαζεται και με αλλες..

----------


## kaveiros

Τι να πω...δε κατηγορω τα μελη που ακολουθουν τις συμβουλες των πτηνιατρων απλα η συχνη προταση των πτηνιατρων για πελετς σε τετοιες ποσοτητες μου γεννα υποψιες... :Happy:

----------


## mariakappa

επιδη εχω ψαξει αρκετα το θεμα σε ξενα sites θα σας πω κι εγω τι πιστευω.η διατροφη τους πρεπει να αποτελειται απο σπορακια απο πελλετς και απο λαχανικα-φρουτα.τα λαχανικα-φρουτα δεν πρεπει σε καμια περιπτωση να λειπουν γιατι απο εκει θα παρουν τις βιταμινες.οσον αφορα τα σπορακια και τα πελλετς, εκει διαλεγουν τα πουλια.εαν διαλεξουν και τα δυο, ειναι το τελειο.εαν ομως διαλεξουν ενα απο τα δυο, δεν ηρθε και το τελος του κοσμου.ουτως η αλλως οτι χανουν απο την τροφη που δεν διαλεγουν καλλιστα θα το παρουν απο τις αλλες τροφες.δηλαδη, αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι τα λαχανικα-φρουτα δεν μπορουν να αντικατασταθουν απο κατι αλλο ενω τα σπορακια και τα πελλετς μπορουν.
παντως τα αρθρα που ειναι γραμμενα απο σοβαρους πτηνιατρους λενε παντα να συνδιαζουμε πελλετς με σπορακια γιατι ειναι λάθος να τρωνε μονο πελλετς.κατι θα ξερουν παραπανω.

----------


## parrotfeathers

> ..οσο για τους ηλιοσπορους για τα οικοσιτα ειναι και πρεπει να ειναι η βασικη τους τροφη..


Δεν διαφωνω για σωστη διατροφη με σπορους και φρεσκες τροφες αλλα παρακαλω να στηριζει κανεις με επιχειρηματα αν γινεται τις αποψεις του. Τουλαχιστον ετσι προσπαθω να κανω εγω. Υπαρχει καποια ερευνα που να υποστηριζει αυτο που λες παραπανω? Τα γραφομενα εστω καποιου αναγνωρισμενου κτη-πτηνιατρου? Καποιας κλινικης του εξωτερικου αν θεωρησουμε οτι ειναι ετη φωτος μπροστα στην ιατρικη των κατοικιδιων πτηνων? 

Τα οικοσιτα πτηνα στα οποια αναφερεσαι μην ξεχναμε οτι δεν εχουν τα απειρα χρονια εξημερωσης και μην ξεχναμε επισης οτι στη φυση δεν βλεπουν ηλιοσπορο ουτε για δειγμα. Μην τον θεωρουμε λοιπον φυσικη τροφη επειδη ειναι ενας ακατεργαστος σπορος.

Μπορεις επισης σε παρακαλω να παραθεσεις μια ερευνα που θα βρεις στο διαδικτυο στην οποια να γινεται αναλυση των θρεπτικων του ηλιοσπορου και να εξηγησεις πως γινεται αυτος ο κατα κυριο λογο λιπαρος σπορος περα απο καποια ποσοτητα βιταμινης Ε (που περιεχεται σε ενα σωρο αλλα τροφιμα) και καποια ελαχιστα ιχνοστοιχεια που επισης τα βρισκεις σε αλλες τροφες. Το ποσοστο λιπους ειναι το μισο του βαρους του σπορου και το μισο αυτου ειναι κορεσμενα λιπαρα. ΤΕΛΕΙΑ τροφη λοιπον! 

Κι εμενα με προβληματισε το οτι περιεχονται στα πελετς αλλα απο μια κατεργασμενη επεξεργασμενη διαπιστευμενη στα θρεπτικα τροφη μπορεις να ελεγξεις αν παιρνει ολα τα απαραιτητα θρεπτικα στοιχεια ενα ζωο ή οχι. Για τους σκυλους γιατι τα δεχεστε κι οχι για τα αλλα ζωα?

Πληροφοριακα εγω στον δικο μου ταιζω τα παντα. Πελετς κατα κυριο λογο και σαν βασικη τροφη και λιγους σπορους και ξηρους καρπους και φρεσκες τροφες και καποιες φορες επειδη ειναι "κροκοδειλος" και λιγο απο το δικο μας φαγητο ετσι για junk food μια στο τοσο.

----------


## kaveiros

Προσωπικα δε μιλησα για βασικη τροφη με ηλιοσπορους, μιλησα για μειγματα σπορων και γενικοτερα φυσικες τροφες. Δε νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται καμια ερευνα για να πει οτι οι φυσικες τροφες ειναι καλυτερες και απο πελετς και απο ηλιοσπορα. Επισης σχετικα με τις ερευνες κλινικών επετρεψε με να τις θεωρω τουλαχιστον επικινδυνες. Εδω και δεκαετιες δεκαδες ερευνες θεωρουσαν τα διάφορα Έψιλον που περιέχουν οι τροφές που τρώμε ως ακινδυνα και με την παροδο των χρονων τα αποτελεσματα νεων ερευνων μονο ακινδυνα δε τα βγαζουν. Το ιδιο συμβαινει και με πολλα σκευασματα που υποτιθεται οτι συμφωνα με ερευνες ειναι επωφελη για τους ανθρωπους και αν ψαξεις πισω απο τις ερευνες θα βρεις πολλες φορές οτι τις ερευνες τις χρηματοδοτησαν εταιρειες που ανηκουν στον ιδιο που παραγει το σκευασμα. Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν μπορω να αποδειξω οτι τα πελετς ειναι επιβλαβη και δεν το πιστευω κιολας, απλως θεωρω ακραιο το να προτεινει ενας γιατρος για ενα υγιες πουλι να τρωει κυριως πελετς...Πιστευω οτι κατι τετοιο εννοουσε και ο Λεωνιδας απλως μαλλον το εξεφρασε πιο εντονα.

----------


## Leonidas

> Δεν διαφωνω για σωστη διατροφη με σπορους και φρεσκες τροφες αλλα παρακαλω να στηριζει κανεις με επιχειρηματα αν γινεται τις αποψεις του. Τουλαχιστον ετσι προσπαθω να κανω εγω. Υπαρχει καποια ερευνα που να υποστηριζει αυτο που λες παραπανω? Τα γραφομενα εστω καποιου αναγνωρισμενου κτη-πτηνιατρου? Καποιας κλινικης του εξωτερικου αν θεωρησουμε οτι ειναι ετη φωτος μπροστα στην ιατρικη των κατοικιδιων πτηνων? 
> 
> Τα οικοσιτα πτηνα στα οποια αναφερεσαι μην ξεχναμε οτι δεν εχουν τα απειρα χρονια εξημερωσης και μην ξεχναμε επισης οτι στη φυση δεν βλεπουν ηλιοσπορο ουτε για δειγμα. Μην τον θεωρουμε λοιπον φυσικη τροφη επειδη ειναι ενας ακατεργαστος σπορος.
> 
> Μπορεις επισης σε παρακαλω να παραθεσεις μια ερευνα που θα βρεις στο διαδικτυο στην οποια να γινεται αναλυση των θρεπτικων του ηλιοσπορου και να εξηγησεις πως γινεται αυτος ο κατα κυριο λογο λιπαρος σπορος περα απο καποια ποσοτητα βιταμινης Ε (που περιεχεται σε ενα σωρο αλλα τροφιμα) και καποια ελαχιστα ιχνοστοιχεια που επισης τα βρισκεις σε αλλες τροφες. Το ποσοστο λιπους ειναι το μισο του βαρους του σπορου και το μισο αυτου ειναι κορεσμενα λιπαρα. ΤΕΛΕΙΑ τροφη λοιπον! 
> 
> Κι εμενα με προβληματισε το οτι περιεχονται στα πελετς αλλα απο μια κατεργασμενη επεξεργασμενη διαπιστευμενη στα θρεπτικα τροφη μπορεις να ελεγξεις αν παιρνει ολα τα απαραιτητα θρεπτικα στοιχεια ενα ζωο ή οχι. Για τους σκυλους γιατι τα δεχεστε κι οχι για τα αλλα ζωα?
> 
> Πληροφοριακα εγω στον δικο μου ταιζω τα παντα. Πελετς κατα κυριο λογο και σαν βασικη τροφη και λιγους σπορους και ξηρους καρπους και φρεσκες τροφες και καποιες φορες επειδη ειναι "κροκοδειλος" και λιγο απο το δικο μας φαγητο ετσι για junk food μια στο τοσο.



parrotfeathers (συγχωραμε που δεν γνωριζω το ονομα σου)

θα σου αναφερω τη ξερω..μεσα απο εμειριες που εμαθα...τυχαινει να μην ειμαι πτηνιατρος οπως ζητησες να βρεθει η πηγη αλλα να εχω αλλη ειδικοτητα Β.φαρμακειου και να εχω μια επαφη με το θεμα...
οσο για το διαδικτυο αν δεν υπηρχε δεν θα μου ζηταγες να παρουσιασω στατιτικσ.. :Happy:  αν κατσεις και ψαξεις ο καθενας θα τα πει σιγουρα μισα δεν εχει νοημα να ψαξω,απλα αυτα που θα αναφερω θα πρεπει εσυ υστερα να τα διαψευσεις με στοιχεια αφου μπηκες στη χορο..

αναφερθηκες για κορεσμενα λιαπαρα και οτι αντιστοιχουν στο μισο του ηλιοσπορου..γνωριζω πως * έχουν υψηλή  περιεκτικότητα σε ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα. Από τα συνολικά τους λιπαρά περίπου το 70% είναι πολυακόρεστα, το 20% μονοακόρεστα και μόνο το 10% είναι κορεσμένα. Τα ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα είναι ευεργετικά για τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό και θεωρούνται απαραίτητα για τη σωστή διατροφή. Είναι πλούσια σε πρωτείνες και φυτικές ίνες. Μια χούφτα ηλιόσπορων αποδίδει 85 θερμίδες (kcal). για ενα παπαγαλο παει αναλογα με το βαρος ποση ποσοτητα θα πρεπει να παρει.. 
*
αναφερεις πως εχει καποια ποσοτητα βιαταμινης Ε,γνωριζω πως εχει κιαλου ειδους βιταμινες...οπως και *ασβέστιο, σίδηρο, κάλιο, τανίνη, λεκιθίνη, φθόριο, μαγνήσιο* και* ιώδιο* 


ενας παπαγαλος που σχεδον ολη μερα δε βαζει κ... κατω το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι πλουσια τροφη..οπως εγραψα και πιο πανω με συνδιασμο και αλλων τροφων..

οσο για τα πελλετς θα προτιμουσα αν ημουν παπαγαλος να τρωω την καθε τροφη ξεχωριστα...δε θα μαρεσε να μου εφτιαχναν μια γρανιτα με 100 γευσεις και να μουν υποχρεομενος να την φαω..και μονο απο φρουτα λαχανικα το 70% που χρειαζεται το χει παρει για να ανταπεξελθει...

επισης στην αγορα τον ηλιοσπορο τον πουλανε μαζι και με αλλα ειδη ξερων καρπων..που επισης τρωνε τρελα..τυχαιο δε νομιζω..στη φυση βρισκουν καθε λογης σπορους οχι ομως πελλετς..

----------


## kaveiros

Aν και το θέμα αυτό παλιό, θεωρώ σημαντικό να το αναφέρω κυρίως για όσους έχουν πρόβλημα με παπαγάλους που δεν τρώνε φρούτα και λαχανικά. Εδώ και μήνες ταϊζω στα πουλιά μου μόνο τροφές versele laga που παραγγέλνω απο Αθήνα και συμπληρώνω και μικρή ποσότητα από benelux που βρίσκω εδώ στην πόλη μου. Χτες πέρασα λοιπόν απο ένα πετ σοπ εδώ και είδα ότι έφερε πελετς μάρκας Kaytee. Αν και ακριβά... είπα να κάνω δοκιμή. Τα πουλιά μου ποτέ δεν έφαγαν πελετς, εκτός από harrison's βιολογικά που έτυχε να έρθει μια μικρή ποσότητα στα χέρια μου πριν καιρό, τα δοκίμασαν αλλά την άλλη μέρα δεν ξαναπλησίασαν. Για πολύ καιρό είχα δοκιμάσει και τα nutribird της versele laga αλλά τίποτα. Στη συνέχεια και μετά από πολλές συζητήσεις εδώ στο φόρουμ, κατάλαβα ότι η χρήση πελετς δεν είναι ούτε απαραίτητη ούτε και η ιδανικότερη λύση διατροφής εφόσον τα πουλιά μπορούν να φάνε φρέσκες τροφές. Αποφάσισα όμως να δοκιμάσω και την μάρκα αυτή έτσι για να βγω απο την περιέργεια. Τα συγκεκριμένα πελετς που έφερε το κατάστημα είναι για μεγάλους παπαγάλους. Βάζω λοιπόν στο ringneck μου την Μπέμπα...πάει στο μπολάκι της και αφού πήρε ένα στο στόμα...άρχισε να τα πετάει ένα ένα έξω απο το μπολάκι. Κάνω δεύτερη δοκιμή με τα πελετς βρεγμένα...Της έδωσα με το χέρι ένα να δοκιμάσει...το τσάκισε κανονικά! Στη συνέχεια για 2-3 ώρες δεν έφυγε απ το μπολάκι...τα μασούλησε όλα. Έκανα δοκιμή και στον κοκατίλο μου...τα ίδια αποτελέσματα με τα βρεγμένα πελετς. Το ακόμα πιο περίεργο είναι ότι σήμερα το πρωί που τους άλλαξα τις κανονικές τους τροφές...(συνήθως ορμούν αμέσως) αντί να πάνε στα μπολάκια με τους σπόρους...πήγαν στα πελετς που περίσσεψαν απο χτες! Τα αναφέρω όλα αυτά γιατί εφόσον μπόρεσε να φέρει πετ σοπ εδώ σίγουρα θα έχουν και σε άλλες πόλεις. Αν ο παπαγάλος σας αρνείται να φάει φρούτα...και δεν είχατε τύχη με πελετς, ισως βρέχοντας τα η δοκιμάζοντας άλλες μάρκες, να βρείτε κάποια που θα του αρέσουν. Ξαναλέω όμως ότι αν τρώει φρέσκες τροφές...τα πελετς δεν χρειάζονται ή μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν απλώς συμπληρωματικά. Ακόμα και τώρα που τα δικά μου έφαγαν και τους άρεσε, δεν θα τα δίνω σε καθημερινή βάση για ένα και μόνο λόγο...τον σημειώνω με κόκκινο χρώμα στα συστατικά των kaytee pellets παρακάτω...

Καλαμποκιού, σιτάρι, βρώμη (Πλιγούρι), σογιάλευρο, άλευρο γλουτένης καλαμποκιού, Πιτουράλευρα, λιναρόσπορος, έλαια, ολόκληρο αποξηραμένο αυγό, αποξηραμένος πολτός τεύτλου, όξινο φωσφορικό ασβέστιο, ανθρακικό ασβέστιο, φύτρου σιταριού, ζάχαρη καλαμποκιού, L-λυσίνη, αλάτι, σπιρουλίνα (πηγή DHA), φρουκτο-ολιγοσακχαρίτες, Brewers (ξηρή μαγιά), βιταμίνη Α , χολίνη Chloride, Αποξηραμένη Μελάσα από ζαχαροκάλαμο, διοξείδιο του τιτανίου, μικτές τοκοφερόλες (συντηρητικό), εκχύλισμα μαγιάς, DL-μεθειονίνη, εκχύλισμα yucca, συμπλήρωμα βιταμίνης Ε, βιταμίνη Β12, ριβοφλαβίνη, μαγγάνιο Proteinate, Proteinate χαλκού, θειικού σιδήρου, οξείδιο του ψευδαργύρου, οξειδίου του μαγγανίου, menadione Complex Bisulfite νάτριο (πηγή δραστηριότητα της βιταμίνης Κ), Νιασίνη, εκχύλισμα δενδρολίβανου, κιτρικό οξύ, παντοθενικό ασβέστιο, χαλκό Sulfate, μονονιτρική θειαμίνη, υδροχλωρική πυριδοξίνη, χοληκαλσιφερόλη (πηγή βιταμίνης D3), β-καροτένιο, Κανθαξανθίνη, φολικό οξύ, ασβέστιο ιωδικό, Βιοτίνη, ανθρακικό κοβάλτιο, σεληνιώδες νάτριο, αποξηραμένα Bacillus subtilis (ζύμωση), Αποξηραμένα Bacillus licheniformis (προϊόν ζύμωσης), *τεχνητά χρώματα* , φυσικά και *τεχνητά αρώματα*.

----------


## jk21

off topic :  θα ηθελα να σας επιστησω την προσοχη οτι στα pellets ασχετα αν ειμαι αντιθετος και συμφωνω στη χρηση τους μονο οταν υπαρχουν οι συνθηκες που λεει και ο ανδρεας ,οι εταιριες αναφερουν ακριβως τα υλικα παρασκευης .αναλυτικα τα αλευρα που εχουν προσθεσει .στις αυγοτροφες υπαρχει παντου το <<προιοντα αρτοποιιας >> .... αραγε γιατι .δεν θελουν να ξοδεψουν μελανι; η ευρωπαικη νομοθεσια τις πρωτες υλες ενος εμπορικου σκευασματος ,απαιτει απο οσο ξερω την αναγραφη τους εκτος αν ειναι κατω απο καποιο ποσοστο στο μιγμα (γυρω στο 1 % νομιζω )  .μηπως τελικα γραφοντας προιοντα αρτοποιιας απλα δηλωνουν την πρωτη υλη; ..... ο νοων νοειτω !!!

----------


## akoylini

εγω ημουν υπερ των πελλετς και πολυ φανατικος μιας και προσφερουν την ευκολια,τιποτε δεν παει χαμενο,βλεπουμε τι κ ποσο τρωνε,ομως μετα την αποψη του Δημητρη κ μαλιστα με επιχειρηματα αναθεωρησα,σπορους κ μονο σπορους.........

----------

